# Happy Mother's Day



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I just wanted to say happy Mother's day to all the moms on the board, thanks for everything do.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Most important unpaid "job" in the World, Happy Mothers Day Ladies.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Happy Mother's Day ladies!
*M - For the MILLION things she gave me,
O - For she's growing OLD,
T - For the TEARS she shed to save me,
H - For her HEART of purest gold,
E - For her EYES, with love-light shining,
R - For she is always RIGHT and always be.*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> *O - For she's growing OLD,*


Well played, sneaky cc,you slid that one in there AFTER I thanked it!
I'm 21 til' the day I die and i've got it in writing


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> Happy Mother's Day ladies!
> *M - For the MILLION things she gave me,
> O - For she's growing OLD,
> T - For the TEARS she shed to save me,
> ...


OMG, I remember singing that song at a mother's day brunch when I was like 10 yrs old.  Thanks for the memory.

Thanks for the Mother's Day wishes, and I hope all the moms have a day they can enjoy. 
I woke up to a gorgeous new Michael Korrs handbag (for those of you who care what that is) from my sweet hubby. I love that he loves me enough to stand in the women's bag department just to pick out something he thought I would like, and that he knew I would never have splurged on for myself. <3

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Most Moms show more courage, discretion and common sense on a daily basis than I or any other LEO could ever. Thanks for starting the thread IP.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Leave it to a woman to dig up old stuff and use it against you but i'm just lookin' out for you.
Mother's Day is May 11th and we're trained to detect weakness and the stench of gas station flowers at 100 yards.

At first, I though the following described Police Officers but then I recalled getting paid in peanuts and it all became clear:
http://www.ijreview.com/2014/04/129...impossible-job-paying-nothing-found-everyday/

BTW, if you cross paths with "the boss," I could use a military grade exoskeleton for Mother's Day. No, I don't think it's too much to ask! These fawkers work me harder than all the scumbags i've arrested and Sec. 12'd combined!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mothers we have on this board! This parenting thing is not so easy, makes me appreciate all my mom had done for me.
Keeping in my thoughts all those for whom this day it's not so easy because their moms are not with us anymore.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

OH SHIT!!!! THAT'S *TODAY*????? I'm screwed.

Uh, yeah, Happy Mother's Day. Gotta Run!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

[buzzkill]My mom lost the fight at 52. Take the day to make sure you make yours feels special if you still have her... [/buzzkill]

Happy mothers day to MC moms.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

That is tough Dan Stark. At Mass this morning the Priest wanted us especially to remember and thank those mothers who had 'gone home' already.


----------

